
The demise of Natron: how we got here and where we go further - vezycash
http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/the-demise-of-natron
======
billfruit
They claim a developer in France will cost 70k euros per year. Perhaps they
can try to find a remote developer in India, who should come around 15k euro
per year.

